# Electrician killed in Ok



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Last week here in Oklahoma we had an electrician out work in a bucket truck on an oil field lease by himself when something happened and he fell in to some 277/480 lines. I talked to the lineman that had to go help pull him out and he said as of yet there not sure what happened but they think he had a heart attack and then fell just a reminder that its always good to have someone with you. He went out there at 2pm they didn't find him till 9pm


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Let's see if I get this right....

Guy has heart attack

He falls onto some PoCo lines

Then he falls to the ground.

And what was the cause of death?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Amish Electrician said:


> Let's see if I get this right....
> 
> Guy has heart attack
> 
> ...


They think he had a heart attack. last I heard they wasn't sure and he fell in to the lines and got caught up in them. The poco and to send some lineman out to get him down cause the fire fighters couldn't.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that man. It's sad for sure. I'm surprised they do not make you wear a fall restraint system when your in a bucket.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> Sorry to hear about that man. It's sad for sure. I'm surprised they do not make you wear a fall restraint system when your in a bucket.


He was a one man shop. I didn't really know him just seen him in the supply house from time to time. Ya we wear a harness if we go up


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> He was a one man shop. I didn't really know him just seen him in the supply house from time to time. Ya we wear a harness if we go up



I can't imagine not wearing one even if I was a one man show.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> I can't imagine not wearing one even if I was a one man show.


 There was a time I would never wear safety glasses. 

PPE seems like a pain when you aren't in the habit of using it. Now I don't give most of it a second thought.

-John


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a spring perch break when I was only 55' up, and was glad I had a harness on or I'd have been launched out of the bucket from the whiplash. A harness always.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I had a spring perch break when I was only 55' up, and was glad I had a harness on or I'd have been launched out of the bucket from the whiplash. A harness always.


 
Amen!


----------

